# What makes your camper more comfortable



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Ours is now into being 12 years old. It's my diversion to sort of putts around with it, but I'm running out of things to do. It's got the tv and antenna, I decided against satellite, inverter, solar panel, passenger seat turns around, changed to led lights, there is the long range wifi antenna, 4 bike rack, and various repairs. I even made an insulated platform under the double bed in back so I could slide the skiis under and still have storage above. What else can I do? Help!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Forgot to mention the dvd player and the new radio and stereo speakers.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Freshen up the interior???

1. New flooring ( patterned Vinyl, much easier to keep clean than carpets, but a bugger to fit!!)

2. Re-upholstery (pricey but it could REALLY give it a lift)


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

sell it and start again?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Clad the exterior with a Limestone or Marble finish.

Fit a Conservatory.

Turn the roof into a lawn.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Stock up with plenty of booze.

Dave


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well ,you could possibly change the exterior colour.
will say, use Oracal 970 film to change colour of the fuselage.
prices here in Germany are about 1000.- Euro

Jan


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Have you got a big fan on the dash ?

I quite fancy adding one at some point...


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

fit a towbar, then you can pull a caravan, maybe take in lodgers.

tom


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

telescope , wind power generator ??


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ME     

Aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

the cooking?

the washing up?

nothing?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Fit an Observatory on the roof.

That will really annoy those people with Satellite dishes (common as muck). :roll:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Empty the toilet :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Jezport said:


> Empty the toilet :lol:


fill the toilet ;-)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jhelm

Just in case you want some serious answers :roll: 

Additional parabolic (wide-angle) mirrors - excellent for 45 degree slip roads and for spotting low sports cars just below and behind cab!

If you wild-camp, a Battery-to-Battery charger - tops up hab battery quicker and with only short trips.

Geoff


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Got 2 leisure batteries ? Useful.


Buy a dog?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Fit reversing/rear view camera. One of the most useful extras I've fitted.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Stop looking for work to do!

Get out in it and enjoy it!


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Window boxes would look nice. :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you fitted cruise control yet?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Air suspension :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

New curtains.

Cup holders - can never have enough. In the lounge. By the bed.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

satco said:


> well ,you could possibly change the exterior colour.
> will say, use Oracal 970 film to change colour of the fuselage.
> prices here in Germany are about 1000.- Euro
> 
> Jan


Would that really work on a camper, seems way to go.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> Have you fitted cruise control yet?


Oh yeh, I have that - it's brilliant. Really recommend it.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

adonisito said:


> Got 2 leisure batteries ? Useful.
> 
> Buy a dog?


Forgot to mention adding the second battery - already done.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> ME
> 
> Aldra


Are you cute?


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Fit reversing/rear view camera. One of the most useful extras I've fitted.


Rear window and wife already fitted.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

DJP said:


> Stop looking for work to do!
> 
> Get out in it and enjoy it!


Two young kids and this stupid Saturday school in Italy, is limiting that.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I knew this would be a fun topic topic, and yes I am also interested in the serious comments.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

outside barb gas point, 
external electric fresh water filler point.
self leveling kit.
external speakers for radio,
coffee machine,
electric spud peeler.

Why dont you just look through CAK cataloge or waudbys for things you need or could fit.

cabby


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

memory foam mattress topper ( round £50 from Argos)- feels luxurious.
External shower? 
sun deck on the roof?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Staircase and roof seating. Ideal for watching the 'gee-gees as Ascot.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

easy starting device?


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I see a flaw there Spacerunner - shouldn't the seats be facing the other way or do the gee gees run down the grey bit in the middle....  :lol:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Right now it seems the main thing would be to use it more often. Extremely cold weather, little snow for skiing, a daughter who at 12 has decided she no longer wants to ski, stupid Saturday school in Italy and general laziness are all working against me.


----------

